# Is 100K enough for a couple in Syndey with these conditions ?



## AnotherUser (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi community  Thank you for accepting me to this forum, amazing topics over here.

I have been offered a job in Sydney with 100.000$ (QA Engineer 7 years experience) as a yearly gross salary.

Is it enough for a good living, taking in consideration :

- Married and wife is not working.
- Have to travel to Spain twice a year for family and parents visit.
- Be able to save some money and do some activities over the weekend.

I've seen the renting prices are high, what do you think 

Thank you for the help


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

AnotherUser said:


> Hi community  Thank you for accepting me to this forum, amazing topics over here.
> 
> I have been offered a job in Sydney with 100.000$ (QA Engineer 7 years experience) as a yearly gross salary.
> 
> ...


It all really depends on where you decide to live in Sydney.

$100k a year would be $73,368 after tax which would be approx. $1,411/week.

Rental prices vary. If you want to do a house share then you can get something cheap but if you want something by yourselves then depending on size and location, you're looking at around $500+/week plus bills.

Travelling to Spain would be minimum $1,000 return so twice a year means around $4,000+ for both of you.

Grocery shopping for example, my partner and I spend around $200/week for both of us.

Then you have things like a car (if you plan on having one) insurance, petrol, mobile phone plans, going out, shopping etc.

It's worth checking out the rental market to see what kind of place you're likely to get.

A weekly example breakdown (based on my experience) would be:

Rent 750 (I did a quick search for a 2 bedroom place and that's the average)
Elec + Gas 100
Food 200
Mobile phones 40 (2 x $80/month plans)
Home internet 20

So that leaves you with around $300/week for transport, going out, shopping, activities etc

It's very do-able for living but I wouldn't imagine you'd be able to save much.


----------



## markw (Jun 9, 2017)

I mostly agree with most of this, though you could probably find somewhere ok to rent with good access to public transport for between $4-500 a week depending on where in sydney you need/want to live.

Consider using a share car like goget, that will reduce some capital outlay too, uber is pretty cheap as well.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

markw said:


> I mostly agree with most of this, though you could probably find somewhere ok to rent with good access to public transport for between $4-500 a week depending on where in sydney you need/want to live.
> 
> Consider using a share car like goget, that will reduce some capital outlay too, uber is pretty cheap as well.


That is true, the was just the average for a 2 bedroom place on realestate.com.au

We own our home so I don't know too much about the rental market at the moment myself but I have friends who live in suburbs not too far from the CBD and they're all paying $1000+/week.

Also, most suburbs have pretty good access to public transport and I think with an opal card, it makes it very affordable.


----------



## markw (Jun 9, 2017)

400 a week gets you a oldish 2 bed appartment most of the way from gladesville to parramatta, thats where i am actually looking myself at the moment. $500 a week gets you a new 2 bedder
if you want to be near a beach then 750 a week for a 1 or 2 bedder min


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

A large portion of your after tax salary will go to the rental cost.

If you are going to livr close to the city, it will be more expensive than if you live 10 to 15 KMs away.

You can manage either way, but if live further away, you'll have some more money to spend and/ or to save.


----------



## AnotherUser (Nov 25, 2017)

Thank you so much for the replies, this helped to decline the job offer as it seems to be that I will not be able to maintain my current lifestyle eventhough it would be amazing to live in Australia.

Great community Thank you all for your time and responses
Hopefully this feed will help others who may have the same question.


----------

